# [OT] Quale portatile? -> Senza XP?

## mtto

Devo comprare il portatile, io sono tremendamente indeciso, non so bene quali differenze ci siano in termini di prestazioni....

So solo che lo vorrei con la ATI 9600 o 9700... e con una Ram veloce...

E poi che differenza c'è fra Centrino e P4??? Ho letto di tutto ma sicuramente mi sono incasinato   :Embarassed: 

Vedrò i risultati fra una settimana, intanto vi ringrazio e vi saluto   :Wink: Last edited by mtto on Mon Apr 12, 2004 4:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mtto wrote:*   

> E poi che differenza c'è fra Centrino e P4??? Ho letto di tutto ma sicuramente mi sono incasinato  

 

Centrino e' fatto apposta per laptop consuma meno e altre cosette. La domanda che penso sia piu' lecita da farti e' cosa ne vuoi fare, cioe' lo userai come laptop (che porti in giro e lo usi tanto senza corrente), o lo userai come desktop? 

Nel primo caso penso che centrino sia meglio nel secondo invece prenderei il P4.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Oltre a quello che ha scritto fedeliallalinea, aggiungo che in genere i P4 scaldano meno ma consumano di piu, mentre gli Athlon scaldano di piu e consumano di meno (a parita' di caratteristiche hardware e revisioni)

----------

## shev

I *book della Apple non li consideri nemmeno? Sono veramente delle gran macchine sotto ogni aspetto  :Wink: 

/me felice possessore di pbook

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> I *book della Apple non li consideri nemmeno? Sono veramente delle gran macchine sotto ogni aspetto 

 

Ma che e' ti paga la apple per la pubblicita che fai?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

Come diceva fedeliallalinea  :Smile:  la scelta cadrà molto sull'uso che ne fai, se comunque pensi  che non lo porterai molto in giro ti consiglio l'Athlon64, se invece hai bisogno di "mobilità" molto meglio un Centrino.

----------

## MyZelF

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> i P4 scaldano meno ma consumano di piu, mentre gli Athlon scaldano di piu e consumano di meno

 

Questa affermazione sfida le leggi della fisica...  :Laughing: 

----------

## Cerberos86

 *Shev wrote:*   

> I *book della Apple non li consideri nemmeno? Sono veramente delle gran macchine sotto ogni aspetto 
> 
> /me felice possessore di pbook

 

Anke secondo me non sarebbero da scartare... anzi, visto che tra una-due settimane vorrei prendere un ibook se ne potrebbe parlare!!!  :Laughing: 

----------

## nightshadow

Io personalmente sono contrario ai centrino per un motivo:

sono una minestra riscaladata.

In termini semplici, senza scendere nel dettaglio, sono dei pentium3 prodotti con la stessa tecnologia di integrazione dei pentium4.

In sostanza funzionano con voltaggi inferiori, sono piu piccolo e quindi consumano meno. E costano di piu.

In aggiunta si puo' dire che utilizzano anche un sistema di frequency modulation, che e' in sostanza l'evoluzione dello speedstep.

Ma anche i normalissimi pentium4 hanno la frequency modulation (ma funziona solo con determinati chipset).

In ogni caso la scelta va fatta in base al tuo utilizzo.

Se ti serve una grande autonomia allora scegli centrino.. ma che te ne fai di una VGA con accelerazione 3D se poi hai un processore cosi "lento"?

C'e' anche da dire: quanto spesso useresti davvero la batteria del tuo laptop? io posseggo solo un laptop che uso sia in ufficio sia a casa.. ma tranne in rarissimi casi lo uso solo con alimentatore da rete.

Questa e' pero' la mia, di necessita'....

Personalmente piuttosto che spendere di piu per avere un centrino preferisco spendere qualcosa di piu per avere una ottima dotazione di contorno, come ad esempio DVD-R. meglio se DVD-R/DVD-RAM.

Posseggo un toshiba 1950-801 che non e' esattamente l'ultimo modello (preso a giugno/luglio 2003) pagato 200 euro (al tempo) ed e' un P4 2800/533 con 512MB ram, 60GB HD, nvidia GeForce4 con 64MB dedicata, schermo TFT da 16" masterizzatore DVD-R/DVD-RAM. oltre al classico pad, nella confezione c'e' anche un mouse ottico wireless e la tastierina si sgancia dalla sua sede e diventa wireless anche questa. il ricevitore e' incluso nel laptop.

Le porte I/O sono di quanto piu completo potessi desiderare: 3 USB2, firewire, seriale, TVOUT, VGA-OUT (che funziona in xinerama), irda FIR, ethernet 100 e modem (un AMR, purtroppo.. ma pare che funzioni cun un driver proprietario).

Che te ne pare? adesso dovrebbe costare meno..

----------

## paolo

Io da un mese son passato da Toshiba Satellite 2410-303 P4-1,7 ad Acer Travelmate 290 Centrino 1,4. Durata della batteria piu' che raddoppiata ma performance della cpu simili se non superiori. Odio i cavi!   :Cool: 

P.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *paolo wrote:*   

> Io da un mese son passato da Toshiba Satellite 2410-303 P4-1,7 ad Acer Travelmate 290 Centrino 1,4. Durata della batteria piu' che raddoppiata ma performance della cpu simili se non superiori. Odio i cavi!   

 

Anche io ho avuto sotto mano (per installare gentoo  :Very Happy:  ) due Acer Travelmate 290 Centrino 1,4 e devo dire che e' un ottimo portatile. Il centrino ha di bello una cache di secondo livello di 1Mb e' per questo che ha delle belle performance.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ma che e' ti paga la apple per la pubblicita che fai? 

 

Magari, sarei ricco  :Mr. Green: 

Faccio pubblicità semplicemente perchè da quando ho preso questo pbook la mia vita informatica è cambiata ed ora c'è anche una piccola mela nel mio cuore. Macchine splendide, ci gira tranquillamente linux, posso usare macosx che è spettacolare a dir poco, esteticamente splendide, prestazioni e costruzione decisamente di qualità. Per non dire del resto, verrebbe troppo lunga. Insomma, mi sono trovato a rimpiangere di non aver comprato apple già anni fa. Di certo la prossima macchina che prenderò sarà apple, come pure quella dopo e quella dopo ancora  :Very Happy: 

/me che solo con gentoo ha avuto un colpo di fulmine informatico tanto potente

per Cerberos86: cerca su questo forum it, c'è almeno un topic sugli ibook e diversi sulla apple, se ne vuoi discutere ripesca quelli. Già lì trovi diverse info e pareri, anche (e soprattutto) su gentoo/mac

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Macchine splendide, ci gira tranquillamente linux, posso usare macosx che è spettacolare a dir poco, esteticamente splendide, prestazioni e costruzione decisamente di qualità.

 

Se parli del hardware ok (che poi ora a solo il processore di diverso una volta almeno scsi lo montava di default) ma per il software linux non ha niente da invidiare a parte la grafica (che poi e' questione di gusti).

----------

## Cerberos86

Grazie shev...

Voleva essere anke un modo per "corrompere" mtto ....   :Laughing: 

Sarebbe stato un'altro convertito alla mela....

Per mtto avete già detto voi...DIPENDE DALLE ESIGENZE...

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Se parli del hardware ok (che poi ora a solo il processore di diverso una volta almeno scsi lo montava di default) ma per il software linux non ha niente da invidiare a parte la grafica (che poi e' questione di gusti).

 

Bhe, hardware vuol dire anche ingegnerizzazione del prodotto, estetica e materiali: fattori spesso sottovalutati ma che non guastano mai. Da questo punto di vista la apple è veramente ottima. Il mio pbook mi da un senso d'appagamento notevole  :Mr. Green: 

Sul software d'accordissimo, non userei linux altrimenti  :Smile: 

Forse da invidiare ha una coerenza grafica, un'interfaccia e una coesione dell'intero sistema che ancora linux non ha raggiunto; per carità, è molto più facile per una ditta sola raggiungere tali obbiettivi che per una comunità varia ed eterogenea come quella linux. Per ora ritengo macosx  il miglior sistema unix, anche se linux è vicino: non a caso molto del software che uso anche su macosx viene da linux o dall'opensource in genere. E sempre non a caso attendo trepidante il porting del portage per macosx.

Chiudo qui la parentesi OT, massimo continuiamo in altro topic o in chat  :Smile: 

----------

## Aratheba

Centrino...almeno allo stato attuale delle cose!

Permettimi di dirti che come piattaforma è veramente  innovativa. Finalmente permette di creare dei veri e propri portatili, nel vero senso della parola.

Il consumo energetico è ridotto al minimo, ti ritrovi già con una scheda wireless (che non fa mai male!    :Wink:  ) e con un processore, il Pentium M, che allo stato attuale è quanto di meglio puoi prendere per un portatile!

Non farti idee sbagliate: l'architettura di riferimento del Pentum M è si quella del Pentium III ma da questa l'evoluzione ha portato a qualcosa di estremamente ottimizzato e performante. Grazie alla generosa cache di secondo livello (da ben 1MB!) e non solo, le prestazioni sono paragonabili a processori ben più spinti in quanto a MHz. Per farti un esempio: un Pentium M da 1.3Ghz è paragonabile come prestazioni ad un Pentium 4 tra i 2.0 e i 2.2GHz...non sempre una superpipeline e quindi una frequenza elevata di clock è sinonimo di performance!  :Wink: 

Per il portatile invece ti consiglierei, sempre che tu abbia un po' di soldi da spendere, l'Acer Travelmate 800Lci (1600) con CPU a 1.3GHz, display da 15" a 1400x1050, cdrw+dvdrom, ati radeon 9000 da 64MB per 2,6Kg di peso, oppure l'Asus M6822NBH (1650), CPU a 1.5GHz, display da 15" a 1400x1050, cdrw+dvdrom e ati radeon 9600 pro da 64MB per 2,9Kg di peso.

Due vere bestioline....le ho entrambi!  :Razz: 

Ciao ciao

Aratheba

----------

## marcowave

in mancanza di Athlon XP.... voto Athlon 64!

----------

## randomaze

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> in mancanza di Athlon XP.... voto Athlon 64!

 

Trattandosi di portatitle suppongo che al limite manca l'Athlon-MP.

/me punterebbe più verso il pbook... ma ognuno ha le sue esigenze  :Wink: 

----------

## marcowave

mod: quotiamo con umanita' e solo quando serve -MyZelF

beh, io i power book e gli iBook non li avevo considerati.... certo, anch'io te li consiglio... io stesso volevo prendermene uno ma le mie finanze ancora non bastano....  :Crying or Very sad: 

cmq l'Athlon MP è quello x il Multi Processoring... credo tu intenda l'Athlon M...

E cmq ci sono anche portatili con l'Athlon XP non solo con l'Athlon M (un po come Centrino e P4)..

ciao!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *Aratheba wrote:*   

> non sempre una superpipeline e quindi una frequenza elevata di clock è sinonimo di performance! 
> 
> 

 

Taglio parecchio (sei dipendente Intel?  :Twisted Evil:  ) solo per dirti che pipeline e frequenza di clock sono tutt'altro che correlate: la superpipeline l'Intel l'ha ottenuta da parecchio sui pentium, ormai e` quasi un RISC, ma mantenendo la compatibilta` con la vecchia architettura CISC, rendendo cosi' la vita impossibile ai programmatori di basso livello (nel manuale del pentium 4 ci sono istruzioni la cui descrizione occupa 3 fogli A4). Tuttavia proprio la pipeline costringe il processore ad inserire delle bubbles (praticamente sta fermo) quando l'istruzione che segue dipende dal risultato della precedente: inoltre i processori Intel per portatili (non so il centrino xche' non sono documentato) inseriscono ulteriori bubbles per raffreddare la cpu, quindi come vedi la pipeline non implica sempre un piu' alto numero di operazioni al secondo.

Fine dello sproloquio. E dire che ho un'Intel.  :Very Happy: 

ciao[/b]

----------

## Aratheba

mod: quotiamo con umanita' e solo quando serve (2) -MyZelF

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> quindi come vedi la pipeline non implica sempre un piu' alto numero di operazioni al secondo.

 

Mi sembrava di essere stato chiaro...?!?!?

Ho scritto: "non sempre una superpipeline e quindi una frequenza elevata di clock è sinonimo di performance!  :Wink: " che  credo voglia dire quello che stai dicendo anche tu e cioè che avere una superpipeline non necessariamente porta a performance maggiori!!!! 

Oltre cmq a non lavorare per la Intel (sul mio desktop uso AMD da anni ormai!  :Razz: ) permettimi di dissentire fortemente su una tua affermazione: la pipeline E' legata alla frequenza di clock! Oltre all'affinamento del processo produttivo, la tecnica più usata per salire in frequenza è l'utilizzo di una superpipeline che, grazie ai suoi numerosi stadi appunto, permette di avere cicli di clock di durata ridotta, ergo salire in frequenza!

Poi, sul fatto che avere una pipeline molto lunga possa portare a problemi che portino al degrado delle performance sono daccordissimo, proprio pensando a questo ho detto la frase in questione!  :Smile: 

Tuttavia, quando una cosa è ben fatta bisogna riconoscerlo: onore alla Intel per il Pentium M, a mio avviso è IL processore per portatile!  :Wink: 

Scusate l'OT!!!  :Razz: 

Ciao ciao

Aratheba

PS: normalmente il P4 per raffreddarsi non inserisce delle NOP, ma spegne fisicamente alcune sue parti...

----------

## randomaze

 *marcowave wrote:*   

> cmq l'Athlon MP è quello x il Multi Processoring... credo tu intenda l'Athlon M...
> 
> 

 

 :Embarassed:  un pò di confusione....

/me ha un athlon XP e non comprerebbe un portatile con quella stufa dentro

----------

## Ferdinando

 *Aratheba wrote:*   

> Mi sembrava di essere stato chiaro...?!?!?

 

D'accordo, scusa

 *Aratheba wrote:*   

> quando una cosa è ben fatta bisogna riconoscerlo: onore alla Intel per il Pentium M, a mio avviso è IL processore per portatile! 
> 
> 

 

Beh, se lo dici con tanto entusiasmo magari vedro` di darci un'occhiata  :Wink:  - anche se il sistema disegnato per il wireless mi sembra un po' prematuro per l'utente medio ed in particolare per me.

ciao

----------

## Aratheba

mod: quotiamo con umanita' e solo quando serve (e 3) -MyZelF

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> Beh, se lo dici con tanto entusiasmo magari vedro` di darci un'occhiata  - anche se il sistema disegnato per il wireless mi sembra un po' prematuro per l'utente medio ed in particolare per me.

 

Si su quello hai ragione, almeno per noi in Italia è così, non ci sono molte possibilità di collegamenti wifi "estemporanei"!  :Sad: 

Cmq, avendo la possibilità di usarla giornalmente, la scheda integrata è una gran cosa!  :Wink: 

W il WiFi!!!!  :Very Happy: 

Ciao ciao

Aratheba

----------

## MyZelF

Ritengo gli apple delle ottime macchine, e infatti le consiglio a chi sia alla ricerca di un'alternativa "chiavi in mano" a winzozz.

Tuttavia - ed ora mi sto attirando le ire di buona parte del forum, Shev in testa  :Wink:  - trovo estremamente scomodo usare due sistemi operativi sulla stessa macchina, e lasciare Mac OS X inutilizzato potrebbe essere effettivamente un delitto... poi non mi piacerebbe il fatto di non poter sfruttare l'accelerazione hardware 3d dei piu' recenti modelli sotto linux (correggetemi se sbaglio).

Non vedo alcuna controindicazione per il centrino, specialmente dopo che Intel ha finalmente rilasciato un driver per il chip wireless. Investendo qualche euro in piu' rispetto ai modelli entry level e/o di produttori sconosciuti, dovresti poter scegliere un modello di qualita' costruttiva vicina, se non equivalente agli apple. Se proprio il wireless non ti serve, dovresti trovare soluzioni basate su Pentium M, del tutto equivalenti ma che non possono "fregiarsi" del marchio centrino.

Anche la soluzione amd64 e' interessante, soprattutto perche' con Gentoo potresti sfruttare da subito il supporto per i 64 bit e disporresti di un'architettura innovativa e probabilmente molto performante.

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Tuttavia - ed ora mi sto attirando le ire di buona parte del forum, Shev in testa  - trovo estremamente scomodo usare due sistemi operativi sulla stessa macchina, e lasciare Mac OS X inutilizzato potrebbe essere effettivamente un delitto... poi non mi piacerebbe il fatto di non poter sfruttare l'accelerazione hardware 3d dei piu' recenti modelli sotto linux (correggetemi se sbaglio)

 

E perchè dovresti attirarti le ire per aver espresso la tua sacrosanta opinione?  :Wink: 

Soprattutto perchè hai detto cose assolutamente vere, o almeno che condivido: io sul portatile uso prevalentemente macosx (già... chi l'ha provato può capirmi   :Embarassed:  ), anche se spesso faccio lo switch su gentoo; non sarà comodissimo, ma a volte serve. Senza contare i vari maconlinux e viceversa che permettono di fondere un po' i due sistemi secondo i gusti. Dipende dai gusti, ovvio, però preferisco poter scegliere tra un dual boot macosx/linux che win/linux. 

Oltre al 3d mancante (cmq sono ottimista per il futuro, anche se il 3d non mi manca particolarmente) c'è pure il supporto per airport extreme (wireless) che ancora su linux ppc manca.

In conclusione ha perfettamente ragione* MyZelf, come sempre bisogna valutare bene pro e contro e fare la scelta migliore per se stessi.

* tranne su un punto: equivalenti x86 ai portatili apple non ne trovi, non che uniscano stile e qualità costruttiva con tale abilità (imho)  :Wink: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> E perchè dovresti attirarti le ire per aver espresso la tua sacrosanta opinione? 

 

Ovviamente l'affermazione era ironica, però il succo del mio discorso ("se usi solo linux, compra un pc"), potrebbe far storcere il naso agli utenti gentoo-ppc. Tutto qui.

 *Shev wrote:*   

> * tranne su un punto: equivalenti x86 ai portatili apple non ne trovi, non che uniscano stile e qualità costruttiva con tale abilità (imho) 

 

IMHO i portatili x86 offrono una scelta più ampia. Si può risparmiare parecchio con prodotti anonimi che montano componentistica da desktop, scegliere una via di mezzo oppure investire sui modelli di punta dei marchi più blasonati.

Non facciamo d'ogni erba un fascio: esistono anche macchine x86 estremamente ben fatte...  :Wink: 

----------

## pascalbrax

bello... io sto per comprarmi un acer travelmate 291lmi (o lci, non ricordo), dite che funzionera' tutto?

e quello schifo di scheda video intel shared che monta, fa cosi schifo?

----------

## randomaze

[quote="MyZelF"] *Shev wrote:*   

> IMHO i portatili x86 offrono una scelta più ampia. Si può risparmiare parecchio con prodotti anonimi che montano componentistica da desktop, scegliere una via di mezzo oppure investire sui modelli di punta dei marchi più blasonati.
> 
> 

 

IMHO il mac ha un vantaggio: il 12" e relative dimensioni....

----------

## shev

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Ovviamente l'affermazione era ironica

 

Ovviamente la mia era una risposta ironica ad un'affermazione chiaramente ironica  :Laughing: 

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Non facciamo d'ogni erba un fascio: esistono anche macchine x86 estremamente ben fatte... 

 

Non lo discuto, ma non fatte così bene come da mamma Apple. Almeno non secondo la visione shev-centrica dello shev-mondo  :Mr. Green: 

Scherzi a parte, non ho risposto solo per fare umorismo ma per segnalare un articolo che pare scritto apposta per questo topic: La strada per Laptopia passa dal Mac.

----------

## pascalbrax

[FUD mode on]

anche l'amiga faceva ottime macchine

[FUD mode off]

 :Razz: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> IMHO il mac ha un vantaggio: il 12" e relative dimensioni....

 

E che vantaggi ha rispettoun ibm?

----------

## randomaze

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   IMHO il mac ha un vantaggio: il 12" e relative dimensioni.... 
> 
> E che vantaggi ha rispettoun ibm?

 

A occhio qualche euro in meno  :Wink: 

Comunque nn sapevo che ci fossero ancora x86 di dimensioni realmente portatili... thx per la info  :Smile: 

----------

## d3fr4g

Io ho un iBook 12'' e vi assicuro che al prezzo del mio portatile non troverete nessun x86 con la stessa qualita' e le stesse caratteristiche...

Poi l'iBook ed il Powerbook sono candidati al "BEST LINUX HARDWARE" guardate qui : http://www.macminute.com/2003/06/12/linuxuser

Non c'e' storia gli Apple sono gli Apple....!

----------

## MyZelF

Visto che fedeliallalinea ha fatto nomi e cognomi  :Wink: 

IBM X40 (12", 1,44 Kg)

Toshiba Portège R100 (12", 1,09 Kg)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> A occhio qualche euro in meno 

 

Beh basta essere studenti e tutto va liscio. Guarda qui.

(A il prezzo per averlo in euro bisogna fare diviso 1.5).

----------

## d3fr4g

Ma volete mettere un Centrino 1Ghz (1.2 il Thinkpad) con un G4 1Ghz????

E vedrete con l'uscita a fine anno dei Powerbook G5....

----------

## d3fr4g

Ah, non dimentichiamo che se il mondo x86 offre qualche 12'', non offre nula come il powerbook 17'' :

17'' tft

1.33Ghz G4

fino a 2GB DDR RAM

Airport Extreme e Bluethoot integrati

Tastiera retroilluninata con sensore di luminosita'...

Firewire 800

DVD RW

e potrei continuare...il tutto in 3.1 Kg e 2.6 cm di spessore....

----------

## MyZelF

Sono perfettamente d'accordo: sono delle macchine splendide... per usare Mac OS X.  :Wink: 

----------

## Samos87

Beh io non posso che consigliare un Mac, sul mio Powerbook 15,2" 1.25 Ghz ho installato Gentoo e va da Dio, inoltre Mac os X é una favola, praticamente un sistema vicino alla perfezione...  :Shocked: 

Il mio prossimo computer sarà sicuramente Apple (magari un bell'Imac 17"... Spettacolare  :Laughing:  )

Se comprerai un Mac stai certo che non ne rimarrai deluso  :Wink: 

Ciao.

----------

## paolo

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> bello... io sto per comprarmi un acer travelmate 291lmi (o lci, non ricordo), dite che funzionera' tutto?
> 
> e quello schifo di scheda video intel shared che monta, fa cosi schifo?

 

291LCi è il modello che ho io.

Funzica tutto, tranne il wep (con i driver ipw2100)

Pero' ancora non ho provato l'irda, l'usb o il firewire ma sono molto piu' che fiducioso  :Smile: 

Pero' siamo OT 'na cifra!  :Very Happy: 

P.

----------

## quantumwire

 *nightshadow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Posseggo un toshiba 1950-801 che non e' esattamente l'ultimo modello (preso a giugno/luglio 2003) pagato 200 euro   (al tempo) ed e' un P4 2800/533 con 512MB ram, 60GB HD, nvidia GeForce4 con 64MB dedicata, schermo TFT da 16" masterizzatore DVD-R/DVD-RAM.

 

Te l'hanno regalato???  :Laughing: 

... che ne dici se facciamo 2000?   :Very Happy: 

Scherzi a parte... forse quello che interessa a mtto e': quali sono i portatili meglio supportati dal punto di vista hardware?

Sfilargli un bella lista pratica sotto gli occhi non sarebbe male oltre ad una obbligatoria occhiata al ben noto sito: http://www.linux-laptop.net/

La mia esperienza:

ho lasciato Dell per Asus e a posteriori meglio Asus di Dell come hardware supportato chiaramente da Linux.... prossimo giro vorrei provare Ibm.

Non ho mai avuto centrini... e non li ho mai nemmeno provati ma vorrei farlo; il motivo e' che non ho mai ben capito se questa nuova tecnologia necessiti di driver specifici oppure se e', come si suol dire, "trasparente" all'utente finale... ma credo non lo sia proprio ovvero ci servono i driver.

Come tutte le tecnologie nuove necessitano di tempo per stabilizzarsi ed ora come ora... se non erro... centrino e' sul mercato da circa 15 mesi.

Probabilmente ancora oggi non prenderei un centrino e preferirei spendere di piu' in ram, hd etc...

Il mio lap e' un ASUS L5830 (serie L5C) e mi ci trovo benissimo... chiaramente pero' la batteria non dura piu' di un'ora e mezza e qui uno deve decidere in base alle necessita' e disponibilita' economiche.

Dei Mc so solo che quando lo usava un mio compagno di stanza (pbook G4 se non ricordo male) ne aveva piu' di me da "smadonnare" con il suo portatile, ma di come vadano le cose ora proprio non so.

Un mio consiglio: ASUS.

Modelli: L5926GABH - L5930GAWH - L5946GAWP

Per quanto riguarda la tecnologia centrino e supporto da parte di linux mi piacerebbe sentire altre esperienze reali.

----------

## mtto

Ragazzi, ringrazio veramente tutti per essersi prodigati per fare un po' di chiarezza nella mia mente bacata...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Mumble... mumble... mi sono indirizzato sull'Acer Aspire 1513LMi (trovare il profilo qui http://www.acer.it/acereuro/page4.do?dau22.oid=4798&UserCtxParam=0&GroupCtxParam=0&dctx1=11&ctx1=IT&crc=4241562637)

Motivo di ciò è il processore a 64 bit, la scheda grafica e il prezzo...

Gli Apple non li avevo considerati perchè... trooppo belli ma il Powerbook trooppo costoso!!! Si va ben oltre 2500 euro e francamente non me la sento di spenderli, anche se, prima o poi...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## akiross

Io opterei per un Apple (iBook), solo che costano un patrimonio (come tutto del resto...) ma sono ottime macchine.

Anche io vorrei comprare un portatile, ma... vedendo le opzioni, non ne scelgo neanche una. Il perche' e' semplice: tutta la potenza e' per il 90% sprecata.

Cosa si fa con un computer? molte cose, certo. Ma per la mia piccola esperienza da programmatore, grafico, utonto, credo che questo athlon 1GHz su cui vado e' tutta potenza sprecata.

In conclusione ti consiglio una qualsiasi macchina che supporti gentoo e che costi poco. Non credo che sia necessaria una potenza spropositata su un portatile.... a meno che non hai intenzione di usare Maya mentre sei in treno  :Very Happy: 

Ciauz!

----------

## mtto

 *akiross wrote:*   

> In conclusione ti consiglio una qualsiasi macchina che supporti gentoo e che costi poco. Non credo che sia necessaria una potenza spropositata su un portatile.... a meno che non hai intenzione di usare Maya mentre sei in treno 

 

Hai sicuramente ragione, ma vedi, il portatile mi serve proprio perchè vado in giro e mi serve un "desktop replacement" (si dice così no?   :Wink:  ): in effetti voglio vederci i DVD, far girare Gentoo e giocare sotto WinXP. Credo poi che optare per un Athlon a 64bit possa permettermi di sfruttare l'investimento per un po' più di tempo...

(spero!!!   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## [kaiser]

Di solito leggo solo senza mai postare per non rischiare di dire fesserie ma da questo post mi sento un po' chiamato in causa e quindi dico la mia.

Sono un felice possessore di un toshiba m30 Centrino 1.4GHz pagato moolto poco se confrontato con un qualsiasi altro laptop di pari caratteristiche. 

Alcune peculiarità di tale portatile sono lo schermo (quasi) 16/9 scheda Nvidia GeForce Fx e DVD-RW, il tutto per circa 1700 (la versione base sta a 1550 circa)

Le prestazioni sono da urlo, ci gira tutto, gentoo l'ho compilata con le CFLAGS -arch=P4 tanto per sfatare il mito che il centrino sia un P3 spinto, mi ci diverto anche con giochi come America's Army e posso affermare con certezza che è moooolto + performante del mio desktop Athlon 2000+

Le cose che mi piacciono di + sono:

1) + di 3 ore di autonomia

2) Su Gentoo Ventola CPU sempre spenta (se utilizzato normalmente e con  speedfreq caricato!)

3) Peso contenuto 2.7Kg

Saluti

----------

## shanghai

 *mtto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mumble... mumble... mi sono indirizzato sull'Acer Aspire 1513LMi (trovare il profilo qui http://www.acer.it/acereuro/page4.do?dau22.oid=4798&UserCtxParam=0&GroupCtxParam=0&dctx1=11&ctx1=IT&crc=4241562637)
> 
> Motivo di ciò è il processore a 64 bit, la scheda grafica e il prezzo...
> ...

 

Naturalmente, dicci che hai già pensato a farti rimborsare la copia di windows inclusa nel PC...

Per quanto mi riguarda sono un fanatico degli AMD (anche se il mio duron portatile lascia un pò a desiderare... non c'è niente da fare "sparagno -risparmio- non è guadagno"...

----------

## federico

Io ho preso a natale un acer 291lmi, processore centrino 1.4

Posso assicurare che funziona (dopo un po' di lavoro chiaramente) nella sua totalita' sotto gentoo e che si tratta a mio avviso di una buona macchina, la batteria in utilizzo minimissimo tiene 5 ore, a scalare secondo l'utilizzo e la configurazione di speedstep.

1500e chiavi in mano

Fede

ps : non dispone questo modello di una sk grafica accellerata ati per esempio, devi per quelle andare sui modelli da 1700, 1800eurini

----------

## mtto

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> Naturalmente, dicci che hai già pensato a farti rimborsare la copia di windows inclusa nel PC...

 

WOW questa non la sapevo! Cmq anche se mi sembra una procedura un po' macchinosa e dall'esito incerto, vale la pena di tentare!!! Dopotutto io Win XP ce l'ho già (va cmq bene per i giochi   :Rolling Eyes:  )...

Grazie infinite, ti faccio sapere!

A proposito.... Buona Pasqua!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mtto wrote:*   

> WOW questa non la sapevo! 

 

Non cantare vittoria la storia non e' cosi' facile (come d'altronde scrive l'autore).

----------

## DaVe&OpenMOsix

credo che un ibook sia per me la migliore macchina che si possa trovare!

un paio di amici ce l'hanno già e con linux e macosx è una bomba.

maconlinux è una figata. 

l'unica alternativa che considererei sarebbe un amd64. ma ci vuola ancora un po' di tempo per vederli a prezzo competitivo, credo.

e poi i g5 a fine anno sui powerbook, per chi ha più soldini!

ciao DV

----------

## shev

 *DaVe&OpenMOsix wrote:*   

> e poi i g5 a fine anno sui powerbook, per chi ha più soldini!

 

Non sarei così sicuro del G5 sui pbook entro l'anno. Senza contare che l'eventuale rev. A (prima versione) dei nuovi pbook sconsiglierei di prenderla visto che c'è sempre il rischio di bug come la storia recente insegna. Quindi o si hanno soldi da rischiare o il beta tester lo lascerei fare agli altri  :Razz: 

Insomma, se si vuole un pbook imho non c'è da aspettare ma da comprarlo subito.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Insomma, se si vuole un pbook imho non c'è da aspettare ma da comprarlo subito.

 

E basta con sti pbook  :Laughing:  almeno fatti pagare dalla apple, con tutti i tuoi post al riguardo avranno incrementato almeno del 50% le vendite in italia  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## Samos87

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   Insomma, se si vuole un pbook imho non c'è da aspettare ma da comprarlo subito. 
> 
> E basta con sti pbook  almeno fatti pagare dalla apple, con tutti i tuoi post al riguardo avranno incrementato almeno del 50% le vendite in italia  .

 

Se ne prendi uno diventi automaticamente un mac-linux-evangelista, sono macchine stupende  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Samos87 wrote:*   

> Se ne prendi uno diventi automaticamente un mac-linux-evangelista, sono macchine stupende 

 

No tranquillo non c'e' problema non vado a ingrassare la apple, preferisco prendere hardware a chi da un reale supporto all'open source.

----------

## quantumwire

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> preferisco prendere hardware a chi da un reale supporto all'open source.

 

al 100%!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> No tranquillo non c'e' problema non vado a ingrassare la apple, preferisco prendere hardware a chi da un reale supporto all'open source.

 

[flame on]

E quindi da chi compri? Non vedo molti produttori che danno una mano all'opensource, non clamorosamente di più della Apple.   :Twisted Evil: 

Bene o male la casa della mela una mano la da, ovviamente non disinteressata ma perlomeno mostra un pizzico di buona volontà e ottimismo per il futuro. Alcuni bug di khtml, darwin e così via lo dimostrano.

[flame off]

/me ovviamente a breve andrà a lavorare a Cupertino  :Laughing:  (e sottoscrive quando detto da Samos87)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> E quindi da chi compri? Non vedo molti produttori che danno una mano all'opensource, non clamorosamente di più della Apple.   

 

ibm la scarti? A me pare che ibm dia un grossisimo supporto al open source (si anche lei guarda i suoi affari alla fine ma chi non lo fa?).

----------

## quantumwire

Come andiamo ragazzi?

... non esageriamo con gli OT che e' Pasqua  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Samos87

Beh se ci si riferisce ai portatili IBM... Beh anche l'occhio vuole la sua parte, confrontarli esteticamente con un qualsiasi portatile Apple é impensabile, gli IBM hanno un design di almeno 5 anni fa  :Exclamation:   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Samos87 wrote:*   

> Beh se ci si riferisce ai portatili IBM... Beh anche l'occhio vuole la sua parte, confrontarli esteticamente con un qualsiasi portatile Apple é impensabile, gli IBM hanno un design di almeno 5 anni fa  

 

Vabbe ma se ti limiti all'aspetto.... anche win se vuoi l'aspetto e' "gradevole" ma poi..... e qui finisce il mio discorso al riguardo.

----------

## shev

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> ibm la scarti? A me pare che ibm dia un grossisimo supporto al open source (si anche lei guarda i suoi affari alla fine ma chi non lo fa?).

 

Effettivamente la ibm negli ultimi anni ha guadagnato parecchi punti stima. E' forse l'unica marca che potrei finanziare in alternativa alla apple, anche se la apple è la apple  :Wink: 

/me che promette di non aggiungere altro a favore di Jobs (in questo topic), continuerà la discussione a Manno il 17  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## mtto

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non cantare vittoria la storia non e' cosi' facile (come d'altronde scrive l'autore).

 

Già...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Infatti la Acer non sembra essere tra quelle aziende che vogliano/possano rimborsare l'XP in bundle...

----------

## doom.it

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non lo discuto, ma non fatte così bene come da mamma Apple. Almeno non secondo la visione shev-centrica dello shev-mondo 
> 
> 

 

Io dico solo:

1- i powerbook sono i migliori portatili al mondo.... e mac os X è un eccellente sistema operativo, non posso che trovarmi d'accordo con shev, se dovessi comprare un portatile sarebbe un powerbook. E su Mac OS X, alcune applicazioni commerciali che mi piace usare non ci sono per linux, e preferisco poterle usare su MAC che su windows (personalmente uso Photoshop, nikon capture, Final cut, DVD studio pro, macromedia DW-flash-freehand)

2- gli apple sono cari: falsità guardate i prezzi di cose minimamente comparabili con la qualità dei *book.... gli ibook per esempio sono estremamente interessanti come prezzo.... l' iBook 12'' costa 1200 euro, e non ho mai trovato un portatile che potessi definire decente come qualità costruttiva a quel prezzo

3- shev hai torto su un punto, il Sony Vaio Z1 è QUASI tanto buono quanto il powerbook... mio padre ha uno Z1 e mia sorella un PB 15''.... preferisco il powerbook che a me da sempre maggiore sensazione di proffesionalità ma come peso dimensioni aspetto e look'n' feel siamo molto vicini, per chi ha una visione come la nostra sulle qualità che deve avere un portatile... ed è x86 che puo essere un bel vantaggio se si parte gia con l'idea di usare solo linux

Morale della favola, secondo me gli apple sono i miglior, anche perche no per poter avere a disposizione Mac OS X, l'unica alternativa di qualità veramente comparabile, lo Z1 ha un prezzo simile qualità simili ed è x86 (supporto un po migliore per alcuni aspetti ma se vi serve usare davvero bene quei software commerciali dovete usare windows piuttosto di mac)

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Shev wrote:*   E quindi da chi compri? Non vedo molti produttori che danno una mano all'opensource, non clamorosamente di più della Apple.    
> 
> ibm la scarti? A me pare che ibm dia un grossisimo supporto al open source (si anche lei guarda i suoi affari alla fine ma chi non lo fa?).

 

I ThinkPad sono dei signori portatili.

----------

## shanghai

 *mtto wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   
> 
> Non cantare vittoria la storia non e' cosi' facile (come d'altronde scrive l'autore). 
> 
> Già...  
> ...

 

Eh no, non farti fregare. Sono obbligati per legge, come tu sei obbligato per legge se non accetti le clausole del contratto Microsoft (!!!!!!) che ti obbliga a comunicare loro se non usi il loro software e in alcuni casi ti obbliga addirittura a chiedere il rimborso.

Te ne diranno di tutti i colori (si inventano anche che "non vale la garanzia"). Sono tutte balle tu hai il dovere oltre che il diritto di restituire il software e ottenere il rimborso...

Leggi bene tutta la pagina, Attivissimo ha ottenuto il rimborso proprio dalla Acer se insistono di no minacciali di far causa per violazione di contratto. Hanno torto e non è un tuo problema se e come sono preparati a rimborsarti. Devono.

----------

## mtto

OK, allora vediamo cosa succede: ho mandato questa mail al servizio commerciale di Acer (info_italy@acer-euro.com), vediamo cosa succede...   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Licenza Windows XP
> 
> Spettabile Acer,
> 
> sto accingendomi all'acquisto di un portatile Aspire 1513LMi, incoraggiato dalle ottime caratteristiche tecniche e dall'elevato rapporto qualità/prezzo.
> ...

 

Che dite, risponderanno?   :Very Happy: 

p.s.: che sia il caso di cambiare il titolo del 3d???   :Wink: 

----------

## shanghai

Wooh! Vai Massimo  :Smile: 

Facci sapere come si evolve la situescion... se non si evolve IMHO il consiglio resta: rompigli le scatole!

Sono 100-200 euro risparmiati, più la bella soddisfazione di farsi due risate in faccia alla Microsoft (che continua a trattare gli utenti come vacche da cui mungere euro e niente più).

Forse i moderatori potrebbero splittare il post, IMHO naturalmente, quest'argomento ha un'importanza particolare. Se un certo numero di utenti al mese  rompono le bolas alla Acer o chi per essi per non pagare la licenza windows, e la voce si sparge, alla Acer cominceranno a valutare seriamente l'opinione degli utenti... e non dovremo fare una battaglia ogni volta che cambiamo portatile  :Smile: 

----------

## mtto

Pensa se invece di rompergli le balle solo io, questi cominciano a ricevere decine di lettere di potenziali clienti "Microsoft free" o semplicemente di consenso sul loro operato...   :Wink: 

PS. anzi sai che faccio? Se riesco a risparmiare questi 150-200 euri, li investo tutti in una bevuta con i miei cari amici gechi, per chi vorrà venire... (così ci conosciamo di persona, no?   :Very Happy:  )

Si si... la cosa mi comincia a stuzzicare....

----------

## Cagnulein

scusate l'intromissione..ma rinunciando alla licenza di winxp si risparmiano 150-200 euri!?!? :O

cavolo allora potrei buttarmi anche io all'acquisto di un portatile...

fatemi sapere, la cosa mi interessa parecchio.

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## mtto

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> fatemi sapere, la cosa mi interessa parecchio.
> 
> 

 

Eh eh   :Rolling Eyes: 

Altra lettera ad Acer???

----------

## Cagnulein

beh io lo devo ancora acquistare il portatile (come te d'altronde), però se riesco ad avere indietro 150-200 euro dai 1000 che devo spendere non ci sputo mica sopra. Tanto anche io alla fine ci andrei a mettere su Gentoo quindi non capisco xkè devo pagare.

Avevo già letto la storia di Attivissimo (quanto amo quest'uomo), ma mi sembra di ricordare che il rimborso fosse di 109.000 lire al tempo dell'articolo. Certo, non butto via neanche 50 euro, ma da 50 a 200 ce ne passa...

----------

## shanghai

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> scusate l'intromissione..ma rinunciando alla licenza di winxp si risparmiano 150-200 euri!?!? :O

 

Tra i 50 e i 200 (mediamente sono 160-170, con gli OS installati attualmente).

E' scandaloso: se comprate un pc negli US o in Canada è FACILISSIMO averlo senza Windows!

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cavolo allora potrei buttarmi anche io all'acquisto di un portatile...
> 
> fatemi sapere, la cosa mi interessa parecchio.
> ...

 

L'unica cosa che devi fare è seguire il link che ho già segnalato prima, leggerti tutto (è lungo ma ne va di una bella sommetta...), sceglierti un portatile adatto e iniziare la lotta... e parlane con gli amici che stanno per comprare anche un PC (ste schifezze naturalmente le fanno anche sui pc desktop).

E ricorda che la società da cui acquisti non ha scelta. Non è come offrire un servizio, è un obbligo di legge perciò ignora tutte le fesserie che si inventano per dissuaderti e vai avanti. Prima di comprare il portatile (consiglio ripetuto varie volte sul sito di Attivissimo) cerca di vedere il contratto di Windows relativo al tuo portatile -che svela da chi e come puoi ottenere il rimborso- e fatti fare sempre la fattura invece del semplice scontrino.   :Cool: 

In bocca al lupo.

A proposito, sarò ben lieto di farmi mille Km per venire a bere una birra "non-offerta" da Microsoft =)

Forza gechi!  :Smile: 

----------

## Cagnulein

oh mio dio che caricata che mi hai fato

:cavalcatadellevalchirie:

Devo proprio tirare dei soldi la prossima settimana, per un lavoretto svolto...mi sa che ci scappa sta volta  :Razz:  (è da anni che dico di prenderlo prima o poi XD)

----------

## marco86

scusate se lo faccio tornare su, vorrei sapere come e andata a finire, anche perchè mi sembra che il link di altissimo non è più valido...

Io ho ordinato un Dell 8600, come molti sapranno dopo tutti quelli che ho stufato....

Io non voglio Xp, per quello che devo fare ho già un Windows 98 di troppo, comprato a parte, non con una macchina, per il vecchio Pc del negozio!

Come posso comportarmi?

Anche perchè in tempo zero ci sbatto su gentoo e inizio a smanettarci sopra....

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> scusate se lo faccio tornare su, vorrei sapere come e andata a finire, anche perchè mi sembra che il link di altissimo non è più valido...
> 
> Io ho ordinato un Dell 8600, come molti sapranno dopo tutti quelli che ho stufato....
> 
> Io non voglio Xp, per quello che devo fare ho già un Windows 98 di troppo, comprato a parte, non con una macchina, per il vecchio Pc del negozio!
> ...

 

Se riesci a farti dare indietro dalla Dell i soldi della licenza windos dimmelo perchè stavo appunto valutando la possibilità di comprarne uno   :Smile: 

(anche se sono carucci...)

----------

## marco86

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Se riesci a farti dare indietro dalla Dell i soldi della licenza windos dimmelo perchè stavo appunto valutando la possibilità di comprarne uno  
> 
> (anche se sono carucci...)

 

da quel che ho capito però vanno veramente bene....se vuoi un pò di consigli c'è il mio altro topic, nel quale ho deciso cosa prendere

Per quanto riguarda il rimborso, ho visto che altissimo c'è riuscito, e sto aspettando consigli da =DvD=, non so cosa otterro, ma qualcosa mi invento....

----------

## motaboy

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Oltre a essere Attivissimo é anche diventato altissimo?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## marco86

 *motaboy wrote:*   

>    Oltre a essere Attivissimo é anche diventato altissimo?    

 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  fa caldo....ogni tanto perdo colpi di clock...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

>  mi sembra che il link di altissimo non è più valido...
> 
> 

 

il link di attivissimo mi sembra online come sempre... comunque te lo riposto per sicurezza

http://www.attivissimo.net/rimborso_windows/istruzioni.htm

----------

## randomaze

La citazione di Attivissimo mi ha fatto ritornare in mente questo interessante post.

Scorrendo il thread si trova anche il link a questo negozio che vende portatili senza sistema operativo.

----------

## mfkr79

Un anno fa, quando acquistai il mio DELL, non servirono a nulla 40 minuti al telefono passati a litigare sulla questione con i commerciali...

Sfortuna volle che quando mi fu consegnato il portatile, io ero troppo impegnato a leggere il service manual per capire come smontare pezzo per pezzo il portatile (si sono pazzo, la garanzia comunque non decade  :Very Happy: )... la prima accensione la fece un mio amico, che accettò licenza e clausole varie visualizzate al primo avvio dopo il POST, quindi mi sono dovuto tenere la home, works e porkate varie... se avessi saputo che c'era la possibilità di rifiutare al primo avvio  :Evil or Very Mad: , maledetta ignoranza

Consiglio: se vuoi fare il primo avvio appena arriva, fallo pure, ma rifiuta la licenza e relative clausole (se vengono ancora visualizzate), formatta l'intero disco (magari salva la partizione da 40 MB per bootare con i software di autodiagnosi DELL) e installa gentoo. Comunque non usare l'xp preinstallato, contatta dell dicendo che il software allegato non lo usi, e pretendi ti venga rimborsato  :Twisted Evil: 

Il link postato a me funge

----------

## marco86

 *shanghai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'unica cosa che devi fare è seguire il link che ho già segnalato prima, leggerti tutto (è lungo ma ne va di una bella sommetta...) 

 

@Cazzantonio:avevo preso il link da qua, il tuo link va, adesso lo guardo per bene...

@randomaze: io l'ho già ordinato, e alla DELL di consegnartelo senza winzoz non ne vogliono sapere...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Anche io non ho ottenuto nulla da una richiesta più semplice come quella di non avere works... Figuriamoci per windows. Dell vende PC senza sistema operativo [ed è già una gran cosa], ma non portatili.

Per la partizione iniziale da 40 MB tutti mi hanno sempre detto morte e distruzione... Io l'ho cancellata e vi sto scrivendo dal suddeto PC. Il peggio ch credo potrebbe succedermi è che mi sono giocato il software diagnostico della DELL, ma forse ci dovrebbe essere anche su uno dei CD bootable che mi hanno lasciato.  :Wink: 

Invece una cosa che non centra molto...Gli aggiornamenti per il BIOS DELL <forse non tutti sanno che> sono eseguibili anche da uno scrauso floppy di boot con DOS: non c'è bisogno di windows  :Smile: 

----------

## marco86

 *mfkr79 wrote:*   

> Consiglio: se vuoi fare il primo avvio appena arriva, fallo pure, ma rifiuta la licenza e relative clausole (se vengono ancora visualizzate), formatta l'intero disco (magari salva la partizione da 40 MB per bootare con i software di autodiagnosi DELL) e installa gentoo. Comunque non usare l'xp preinstallato, contatta dell dicendo che il software allegato non lo usi, e pretendi ti venga rimborsato 
> 
> 

 

Io ho preso l'hd da 60 giga...

Adesso sparo la cazzata....

Se io mi faccio un'immagine del disco, me la masterizzo e poi formatto e gli dico che il loro sistema non lo voglio, xk per quello che devo usare winzoz ho già la versione full 98S.E., mi faccio 5 partizioni...

4 per gentoo(boot,swap,root e home)

1 per uno sporco win 98?

E mi metto da parte l'immagine del sistema?

Cos'è la storia della partizione da 40Mb...?

----------

## mfkr79

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> ...1 per uno sporco win 98?

 

Non oso immaginare come possa funzionare male il 98, dubito esistano i driver per il chipset, il supporto all'ACPI nel 98 farà pietà, probabilmente il Pentium-M andrà sempre a palla senza abilitare le speedstep, etc...fai tu 

 *Quote:*   

> E mi metto da parte l'immagine del sistema?

 

Si, è un'idea, considera che ti danno col pc il disco per reinstallare la XPhome

 *Quote:*   

> Cos'è la storia della partizione da 40Mb...?

 

E' una partizione nascosta all'inizio del disco, .:deadhead:. l'ha piallata, quando e se rimetto XP la piallo anch'io... :Twisted Evil: 

Ti permette di scegliere al boot di avviare, invece che un so su HDD o CD, una serie di test per verificare il corretto funzionamento di tutti i componenti...dovrebbe essere possibile fare lo stesso bootando un dei cd che ti danno col pc

Io se fossi in te al primo avvio rifiuterei la licenza e poi farei il resto, non vorrei che

[SUPER IPER MEGA PARANOIA ON]

accettandola, per accedere al pc e creare un'immagine dell'installazione, venga settato un valore, magari in un'eeprom o proprio in quella partizione nascosta, che dimostra che hai accettato la stessa

[SUPER IPER MEGA PARANOIA OFF]

EDIT: sul sito DELL non vedo driver per l'8600 e win98...

----------

## mtto

Ragazzi, io poi l'Acer l'ho comprato lo stesso perchè mi serviva, ma la mia lettera al servizio clienti in cui spiegavo la situazione non ha avuto alcuna risposta!!   :Rolling Eyes: 

Magari a voi andrà meglio, fatemi sapere!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *mtto wrote:*   

>  *Cagnulein wrote:*   fatemi sapere, la cosa mi interessa parecchio.
> 
>  
> 
> Eh eh  
> ...

 

ragazzi se dite la mando pure io la letteruzza all'acer ho il portatile da un mesetto che sia troppo tardi?

----------

## mtto

 *Quote:*   

> ragazzi se dite la mando pure io la letteruzza all'acer ho il portatile da un mesetto che sia troppo tardi?

 

Bah, provare non costa nulla...   :Laughing: 

...penso che solo se si ritroveranno sommersi da mail di richiesta o peggio di protesta faranno qualcosa!!!

----------

## X-Drum

 *mtto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...penso che solo se si ritroveranno sommersi da mail di richiesta o peggio di protesta faranno qualcosa!!!

 

si l'intento sarebbe proprio quello  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## pascalbrax

HUMOUR MODE ON

il vero motivo per cui devi decidere tra un pentium4 o un athlon e tra un centrino, e' dovuto alla tua posizione geografica.

al sud il centrino e' apprezzato per il fatto che genera pochissimo calore (e anche perche' di solito le scocche che montano un centrino sono alte anche un terzo di una scocca che monta un athlon, per esempio, ma questo e' un fattore marginale)

se invece abiti al nord, non potrai fare a meno di apprezzare (soprattutto in inverno, tenendo il portatile sulle gambe) quel delizioso tepore da 80 gradi celsius che ti abbrustolisce i pantaloni generato dai pentium4 o athlon durante l'utilizzo.

HUMOUR MODE OFF

----------

## pascalbrax

 *mtto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...penso che solo se si ritroveranno sommersi da mail di richiesta o peggio di protesta faranno qualcosa!!!

 

e' una via che ho gia percorso, mi ha risposto il loro support service in maniera quasi mortificata che loro "non ci possono fare niente"

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> 1 per uno sporco win 98?

 Pessima idea, come hanno già fatto notare tieniti li il tuo win XP che almeno sai che va...Se proprio vuoi, reinstalla win XP visto che dell nella sua installazione base te lo farcisce di porcherie... [tieni a portata di mano cò i CD dei drivers, perchè non sono già inclusi nel CD di Win XP]

----------

## marco86

 *mfkr79 wrote:*   

> [SUPER IPER MEGA PARANOIA ON]
> 
> accettandola, per accedere al pc e creare un'immagine dell'installazione, venga settato un valore, magari in un'eeprom o proprio in quella partizione nascosta, che dimostra che hai accettato la stessa
> 
> [SUPER IPER MEGA PARANOIA OFF]
> ...

 

a sto punto mi tengo il windows Xp del c***o...

e lo uso quella volta alla settimana....

e fine del fiilm, non avevo pensato che un 98 non mi garantisse un supporto adeguato...

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## cloc3

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non cantare vittoria la storia non e' cosi' facile (come d'altronde scrive l'autore).

 

Invece è molto facile. (almeno per quanto riguarda il diritto ...)

Quando si va a prendere visione della merce, si chiede al rivenditore (correttamente preavvisato delle proprie intenzioni) di accedere alla macchina con uno knoppix.

Si spiana l'hard disk, si consegna la documentazione e i CDrom del software al rivenditore, dichiarando di non volerli ritirare e di incaricarlo di provvedere al rimborso.

A questo punto il tuo diritto è riconosciuto senza discussioni. Il guaio viene dopo. Il rivenditore ti telefona dicendo che la ditta (nel mio caso la Acer) è disposta a rimborsare la ragguardevole cifra di 30 euro. Vero è che Windows, probabilmente, ne vale di meno, ma non credo che sia una corretta valutazione commerciale. Nè d'altra parte, ho idea di cosa fare per ottenere un trattamento più dignitoso. Purtroppo il problema è all'origine: che sei costretto prima a pagare e poi a protestare.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@cloc3: lo so ma purtroppo e' cosi' e non vedo ancora troppa luce nei prossimi anni per avere un portatile senza OS

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @cloc3: lo so ma purtroppo e' cosi' e non vedo ancora troppa luce nei prossimi anni per avere un portatile senza OS

 

Eppure ci sono...

http://www.ideaprogress.it

Purtroppo sono esageratamente costosi rispetto ai rivali che pure mettono windows nella lista della spesa...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Eppure ci sono...

 

Si ok ma la scelta non e' un gran che

----------

## mtto

 *sisma86 wrote:*   

> scusate se lo faccio tornare su, vorrei sapere come e andata a finire, anche perchè mi sembra che il link di altissimo non è più valido...

 

E' andata a finire nel vuoto... Nemmeno una risposta da parte di ACER!   :Mad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Il guaio viene dopo. Il rivenditore ti telefona dicendo che la ditta (nel mio caso la Acer) è disposta a rimborsare la ragguardevole cifra di 30 euro...

 

VITTORIA !!!

Stavo oramai abbandonando ogni speranza. Dopo aver lasciato trascorrere quasi un mese, con qualche telefonata alla federconsum (figurarsi), sentendomi senza risorse, sono andato dal rivenditore a gettare la spugna: mi restituisca i CD di windows che li butto nel cestino.

Invece quello: la Acer ci ha concesso il permesso di rinegoziare direttamente la licenza con il cliente. Le togliamo il talloncino sotto il portatile (a vostra responsabilità, in caso di danno? Si, certo) e le rendiamo il prezzo di mercato: 80 euro. Guardi le fatture: noi commercializziamo la licenza windows a questo prezzo.

Io: voglio reinvestire i soldi acquistando un Access Point wireless da appiccicare al modem adsl.

Lui: ne abbiamo uno da 90 euro in casa. Possiamo fare uno scambio alla pari.

Non so se 90 euro sia una cifra corretta, ma sono contento ugualmente, perché ciò dimostra che, considerando il guadagno del rivenditore che certamente ha lucrato qualcosa, esiste un margine vicino al 10% del valore della macchina, disponibile per licenze non proprietarie.

Insomma, un rivenditore intraprendente, se lo volesse, potrebbe guardare in faccia il cliente chiedendo: "e adesso, quale software ci mettiamo". Quello scelga a piacere, ma intanto si è aperta una fetta di mercato.

----------

## randomaze

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> VITTORIA !!!
> 
> 

 

...in casi come questi servirebbe un font più grande  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## mtto

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   COMPLIMENTI   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

a te (per la tua "testardaggine", eh eh) e a quel rivenditore che, secondo me, andrebbe premiato anche da altri futuri acquirenti Acer e desiderosi di non utilizzare MS Windows!!!

Secondo voi esiste un modo per pubblicizzare 'sta cosa in modo... diciamo "fragoroso", in modo che possa essere preteso da altri acquirenti e adottato, per ragioni di concorrenza, da altri venditori?

Ciao!   :Cool: 

----------

## gutter

 *mtto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Secondo voi esiste un modo per pubblicizzare 'sta cosa in modo... diciamo "fragoroso", in modo che possa essere preteso da altri acquirenti e adottato, per ragioni di concorrenza, da altri venditori?
> ...

 

Secondo me si potrabbe mandare la notizia a Paolo Attivissimo che si è occupato della cosa tempo fa.

----------

## cloc3

 *gutter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Secondo me si potrebbe mandare la notizia a Paolo Attivissimo che si è occupato della cosa tempo fa.

 

Purtroppo, una delle cose che avevo fatto, inizialmente, era stato di scrivere proprio a lui, ma non ho ricevuto risposta. Comunque, se qualcuno lo desidera,  pongo a disposizione i dati relativi alla mia esperienza.

In ogni caso, ritengo che la migliore pubblicità dovrebbe venire direttamente dai rivenditori: sono loro i primi interessati ad utilizzare questo strumento per aprire nuove frontiere di mercato. Questo significa che devono acquisire le competenze per offrire installazioni gratuite o comunque vantaggiose al cliente.

Il software libero ha successo dove la concorrenza si sviluppa sul fronte della qualità.

----------

## mtto

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Comunque, se qualcuno lo desidera,  pongo a disposizione i dati relativi alla mia esperienza.

 

Secondo me, visto che i maggiori interessati siamo noi acquirenti e che in genere è l'"offerta" che si adatta alle esigenze della "domanda", la cosa migliore è fare circolare questa notizia su tutti i canali possibili: siti web, newsgroup, mailing list...

Se la voce comincia a circolare con insistenza, molti potenziali acquirenti farebbero la stessa domanda a molti produttori/rivenditori... Prima o poi qualcuno di questi offrirà quello che cerchiamo e gli altri, per le regole della concorrenza, sarebbero costretti a seguirlo...

----------

## Dr_Gogeta86

Ciao a tutti e il mio primo post qui  ma vi seguo da molto tempo ed allo stesso tempo mi avete aiutato lo stesso cmq ho una domanda da porvi  io uso gentoo da circa febbraio e la trovo splendida ma a causa di esigenza personali ho bisogno di un portatile e nn sol quale scegliere che mi consigliate tra

Fudjistu Siemens Amilo Mx425

oppure 

Apple ibook 12" 

Vorrei sapere quale scegliere  sono gradite anche altre opzioni  cmq un grazie in anticipo a questa comunità mondiale che giorno dopo giorno rende  sempre piu facile l'utilizzo del Software Libero

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

Molto [OT] e probabilmente il post verrà chiuso.. beh ti dico la mia prima che lo facciano...

L'ibook è vecchio, monta un processore dell'era preistorica (che fa pure cacare..), ha solo 256 mb di ram, l'anno prossimo non ci saranno più i processori ppc e per giunta linux non ci gira bene come su x86.

Però: è piccolo, la batteria ti dura sborantamila ore, è apple, ha mac osX,e ... basta mi sa..

Io mi prenderei l'ibook solo per la praticità  :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

Protorype = LOL

Beh senti.... puoi fare tutti i confronti del mondo, e spesso e volentieri vedrai che i portatili x86 stracciano i ppc come rapporto prezzo/prestazioni. Non tieni spesso pero' conto la qualita' dei componenti che nei prodotti apple, come in quelli IBM, e' molto alta. Non so te, ma io sono stufo di questi x86 che si rompono a pezzi un giorno si ed un giorno anche.... quindi prenderei un ibook, anche per la sua praticita' e la durata della batteria.

Poi per mio personale pensiero eviterei di prendere prodotti apple, in quanto mi sento ancora offeso dalla mossa che hanno fatto... ma quella e' solo una mia opinione  :Wink: 

----------

## sktrdie

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> Molto [OT] e probabilmente il post verrà chiuso.. beh ti dico la mia prima che lo facciano...
> 
> L'ibook è vecchio, monta un processore dell'era preistorica (che fa pure cacare..), ha solo 256 mb di ram, l'anno prossimo non ci saranno più i processori ppc e per giunta linux non ci gira bene come su x86.
> 
> Però: è piccolo, la batteria ti dura sborantamila ore, è apple, ha mac osX,e ... basta mi sa..
> ...

 

guarda, e' un g4, e ti assicuro che e' un proc. avanzatissimo. E poi cosa e' che l'anno prossimo non ci sono + i PPC?? Vabbe' dai.

Ad ogni modo se vai per l'ibook stai attento che airport extreme (wi-fi) non e' compatibile, e se vuoi wireless ti devi comprare qualcosa come un USB stick esterno.

Bo se fossi in te, ed avessi i soldi mi prenderei qualcosa x86, pero' se non hai i soldi l'ibook va bene.

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *sktrdie wrote:*   

> 
> 
> guarda, e' un g4, e ti assicuro che e' un proc. avanzatissimo. E poi cosa e' che l'anno prossimo non ci sono + i PPC?? 

 

il g4 avanzatissimo??? muahahahahah! era già una mezza schifezza quando era uscito, ora che sono passati gli anni fa ancora più schiff... non è andato in pensione solo perchè non sono riusciti ad infilare i g5 (ecco, questo è un processore) 

nei pbook/ibook perchè scaldavano troppo. Per quanto riguarda il passaggio PPC -> x86 controlla bene, c'è un post dove in questi giorni se ne discute

ah, mi stavo dimenticando di dire che l'ibook c'ha pure la scheda video che fa cacare... ormai ci sono portatili con scheda da 256mb (altro che 32..)

----------

## lavish

Va bene IMHO un thread OT sui portatili, inizia a non andare più bene che ce ne sia uno alla settimana!

Ma fare una ricerca prima di premere "Inizia Discussione" - come al solito - è troppo difficile?  :Rolling Eyes: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-157366-start-0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-235773-start-0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-205554-start-0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-200194-start-0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-194335-start-0.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-179496-start-0.html

E ce ne sarebbero altri...

----------

## silian87

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

 *Quote:*   

> il g4 avanzatissimo??? muahahahahah! era già una mezza schifezza quando era uscito, ora che sono passati gli anni fa ancora più schiff.

 

Il G4 e' un buon processore a 32bit, consuma poco, supporta variazioni della velocita' molto ampie, ha un set unico di istruzioni multimediali altivec... insomma, sopratutto per i portatili e' eccezionale... ed anche per i sistemi embebbed.... io proprio uno di quegli x86 a 64bit portatili con mega ventole ovunque, casinari, plastegoni con mega alimentatori fumanti non lo voglio!!!!!! preferisco un silenzioso ed equilibrato pbook o ibook.

 *Quote:*   

> .. non è andato in pensione solo perchè non sono riusciti ad infilare i g5 (ecco, questo è un processore)

 

Non e' che non sono riusciti... non hanno voluto, i maledetti  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Ti ho gia' detto che non puoi fare il confronto delle caratteristiche, ma devi guardare il computer nel suo complesso, tenendo conto di molti fattori, come la qualita' dei componenti e la pregiatura di alcune fatture... guarda ad esempio la bellezza degli schermi, la praticita' dell'alimentatore, e perche'nno (io qua non posso proprio dirlo bene, ma molti lo dicono di solito  :Twisted Evil:  ) l'integrazione col sistema operativo che trovi con la macchina.

 *Quote:*   

> ah, mi stavo dimenticando di dire che l'ibook c'ha pure la scheda video che fa cacare... ormai ci sono portatili con scheda da 256mb (altro che 32..)

 

La scheda video va fin troppo bene per un prodotto pensato come entry level, e non sono io a dovertelo ricordare (tu giochi molto a quanto so io) che non e' la ram dellla scheda video a fare la scheda video. Preferisco un buon chipset radeon 9200 (tra l'altro supportato bene da linux) con 32 mb di ram separati che una SiS con 64 mb di ram, magari anche condivisa........

Senza poi parlare del costo totale del prodotto....

 *Quote:*   

> nei pbook/ibook perchè scaldavano troppo. Per quanto riguarda il passaggio PPC -> x86 controlla bene, c'è un post dove in questi giorni se ne discute

 

In ogni caso il passaggio da ppc a x86 non sara' "ZAZA'!" da un giorno all'altro, ma ci vorra' tempo, e cmq linux supportera' molto a lungo (non ci sono temini di supporto) questa architettura, che verra' sviluppata da case come Freescale (con Genesi e Pegasos) ed IBM, sopratutto per sistemi embebbed.

Non ho altro da dire  :Smile: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Il G4 non è avanzato, consuma poco. L'unica cosa che gli permette di campare anche con alcune applicazioni un pò più pesanti è altivec (che mediamente va più veloce di SSE2). Ma se scrivete un filtro grafico  o una libreria grafica senza quelle, scordatevelo che vada come su x86. Il G5, anche se più potente rispetto al G4, è na ciofeca, visti i consumi e il calore prodotto, un pò come il prescott della intel tanto per capirci, solo che va più piano.

Tornando al problema portatile, se non hai fretta, si potrebbe aspettare sto famigerato upgreade degli ibook che non dovrebbe avvenire fra molto, ma solo se non hai bisogno di molta potenza. I corrispettivi x86 (cioè piccoli e che durino) di solito costano, e tanto. Un acer da 700 euro non è paragonabile, per capirci.

----------

## lavish

Basta x86 vs. ppc, vi prego

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Ma se scrivete un filtro grafico o una libreria grafica senza quelle, scordatevelo che vada come su x86.

 

Mai sentito parlare di mmx e 3Dnow su x86? credi non le usino su quei processori...

Ma scusate.... e' un'impressione oppure mi sbaglio.... ma fino a poco tempo fa tutti dicevano che ppc era stupendo (o cmq se non lo dicevano stavano zitti), e dopo quello che e' successo adesso tutti, dallo stesso jobs, fino al mio vicino di casa, dicono che ppc = schifo ed obsoleto?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ti ho gia' detto che non puoi fare il confronto delle caratteristiche, ma devi guardare il computer nel suo complesso, tenendo conto di molti fattori, come la qualita' dei componenti e la pregiatura di alcune fatture... guarda ad esempio la bellezza degli schermi, la praticita' dell'alimentatore, e perche'nno (io qua non posso proprio dirlo bene, ma molti lo dicono di solito  ) l'integrazione col sistema operativo che trovi con la macchina.
> 
> 

 

ok, puoi guardare il computer nel suo complesso... ma io continuo a pensare che il g4 fa cacare, l'ibook te lo danno con talmente tanta ram che senza swappare ci fai girare un'emerita seppia (tra l'altro hanno pure gli hd da 4200rpm..). e prendi un qualunque pc di ora, da 1000 euro, e confrontalo con quello. prova a far partire photoshop in tutti e 2 e vediamo in quale gira meglio. 

Poi uno in un portatile piuttosto che la potenza va a cercare magari la praticità (tipo me), allora in quel caso l'ibook va bene..

AH! dimenticavo! gli ibook hanno l'hd piccolino! vabbè, poco male, così quando devi fare un backup usi pochi dvd... Non ha nemmeno il masterizzatore dvd????!!! AZZZ!!!!

Tornando al topic iniziale: io prenderei l'ibook

----------

## gutter

Fatto il merge del thread di Dr_Gogeta86.

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> e prendi un qualunque pc di ora, da 1000 euro, e confrontalo con quello. prova a far partire photoshop in tutti e 2 e vediamo in quale gira meglio. 

 

Continui a non capire..... te l'ho detto..... non e' questo il confronto che devi fare.... l'ibook, salvo sfiga, ti durera' anni ed anni senza rompersi, ed il suo schermo molto probabilmente sara' perfetto.... se cerchi una macchina usa-e-getta accomodati  :Laughing: 

Io francamente sono stufo di mandare in riparazione le robe e di vedermi cose che si spaccano, bios fatti da schifo e pieni di bug etc etc. Preferisco una cosa meno performante che pero' e' ben  equilibrata, ha buone finiture e sopratutto che dura!

----------

## RenfildDust

Io non ho votato, perchè nessuno dei miei consigli era presente. iBook G4 o PowerBook G4 a seconda delle tue tasche.

----------

## dappiu

 *shev wrote:*   

>  ed ora c'Ã¨ anche una piccola mela nel mio cuore. Macchine splendide, ci gira tranquillamente linux, posso usare macosx che Ã¨ spettacolare a dir poco, esteticamente splendide, prestazioni e costruzione decisamente di qualitÃ . 

 

Abbiamo avuto la stessa sensazione ...  :Wink: 

Dico io... ma avete mai aperto il case di un G5 con doppio processore da 2,7ghz e raffredamento a liquido?

Non sono computer, sono opere d'arte in fatto di hardware, poi anche il software ci fa una discreta figura...

 :Smile: 

----------

## dappiu

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'ibook Ã¨ vecchio, monta un processore dell'era preistorica (che fa pure cacare..), ha solo 256 mb di ram
> 
> 

 

i 256MB di ram in effetti non fanno onore al resto del computer, ma ti assicuro che sono sufficienti per il 90% degli aquirenti di quel portatile.

Forse se ti fosse capitata l'occasione di provare un ibook mi avresti dato ragione.

EDIT: @ProT-0-TypE: Chi compra un ibook per lavorare con photoshop? io di solito uso un g5 2x2,7ghz con 4GB di ram...

----------

